# Best shampoo



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi what shampoo would you guys recommend


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

carchem 1900-1
ODK jet 
this is what i use


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

+1 for Car Chem 1900:1 and there is a special Easter group buy offer on at the moment!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

out of the "few" I've tested, pretty much any of them that you like mate

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239

It's a very subjective subject.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Zebra said:


> +1 for Car Chem 1900:1 and there is a special Easter group buy offer on at the moment!


What's the group buy ? Can't seem to find anything


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

5L for £19.99


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Dooka Wash, class stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Glare ultra wash. Love the stuff!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bouncers Slick Mick is very good as is Bilt hamber Autowash.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Also bear in mind that the experience you have with any given shampoo can vary considerably depending on the water you're using. I like Gyeon Bathe, Bilt Hamber Auto Wash and have Car Chem 1900:1 to try next time I wash the car.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

....and you may want to think about what other products you plan to use as QD's, top-up products etc. For example BSD is 10x nicer to use if you use a Sonax shampoo before application.


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

BH auto wash for me great cleaning power very easy to rinse and only 5ml needed for 10l of water that's 60 washes per bottle under 17p per wash.


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

Bilt Hamber auto-wash always works for me! It's full of suds, 1 teaspoon (5ml) per bucket offers extreme value and never leaves any residue just great clean cars! Not the cheapest but certainly the best relevant results.
I previously used Meguiers gold class but not anymore.
BH is now my go to product.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Loving Autobrite luxury suds


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Britemax cleanmax is my favourite but i do like Wolfs white satin.


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong (Jan 15, 2016)

My go to shampoo is BH Auto Wash....otherwise Gyeon Bathe....I don't like the Bathe + tho.....


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Another for BH auto wash. 

I use a 5ml calpol syringe (now stolen from the kitchen for this purpose) in a bucket of water. 

It's super concentrated 

Works out great value for money and cleans well


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

bencossie25 said:


> Hi what shampoo would you guys recommend


You may want to read all about the best shampoos in more detail that I have found very helpful thanks to cossiecol

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Could I suggest getting a range of samples in to see what works for you:thumb:

There are so many variables to consider including your water type.


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

GD The Perfect Soap


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Gyeon Bathe for me. Super slick, super suds, great cleening and rinses extremly clean. My LSP is like a new after every wash.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Robbi Hong Kong said:


> My go to shampoo is BH Auto Wash....otherwise Gyeon Bathe....I don't like the Bathe + tho.....


I agree Bathe+ isn't as nice to use as Bathe as a shampoo, but as a quick boost when your LSP is flagging, i find it works really well.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I like obsession wax's purify, Dooka wash and wax addicts pure.Have ODK's jet on order to try after reading good reviews.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't think there will ever be a best shampoo, everyone does things different. Water hardness can play a role, so one person loves a product the other doesn't. One person can only wash the car in sun, the other in shade. I've been surprised by how shampoos react to little things even dilution ratios and it makes such a difference.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

wish wash said:


> Don't think there will ever be a best shampoo, everyone does things different. Water hardness can play a role, so one person loves a product the other doesn't. One person can only wash the car in sun, the other in shade. I've been surprised by how shampoos react to little things even dilution ratios and it makes such a difference.


You are right about the water handness, hopefully a good shampoo will perform well across the scale but that means adjusting the mix a little. Manufacturers offer a guide but for soft water you could use less product and for hard more product. Also depends how dirty the car is, one may not need full strength for dust.

My favourites are SONAX Red Summer and having dug out my Born to be Mild recently for my new Adam's pad, that was pleasing too. Still making my mind up about the pad, nice but the Incredimitt wins just now for agility and feel.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

A lot to take on board are there any places that do samples of these ones and I can try them out


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Zebra said:


> +1 for Car Chem 1900:1 and there is a special Easter group buy offer on at the moment!


It's not a gb. It's just an Easter weekend sale on their website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

bigup said:


> Another for BH auto wash.
> 
> I use a 5ml calpol syringe (now stolen from the kitchen for this purpose) in a bucket of water.
> 
> ...


Second the calpol syringes I,vet got any amount of them thanks to my teething toddler.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

BH autowash
CG mister pink....bit long in the tooth but works for me!!

Great call for the calpol syringe as a measuring device!!


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

BH Autofoam I put half a capful of shampoo in a 25L bucket and get suds galore!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

bencossie25 said:


> A lot to take on board are there any places that do samples of these ones and I can try them out


Try Cleanyourride.uk for samples


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I have still got 2l of dodo born to be mild left from the hype a few years back.

Quite happy with that still.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm using krystal kleen mint wash, dilutes well and leaves the car ready for a couple of coats of bsd 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Our water is hard as it comes, use Car Chem 1900:1 or their shampoo + wax (note different usage rates for each of these) but also bought 750ml bottle of Koch Chemie nano magic shampoo. Not sure what it contains but it has some kind of LSP in there and the water just sheets off. Worth a look.

Will try BH shampoo next.


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

Best shampoo doesn't sound like it would get you the best answers, in my opinion.

Best shampoo for what?
Best shampoo to deep clean a car ready to clay, polish etc?
Best shampoo to just clean an unwaxed car and leave it clean?
Best shampoo to clean an unwaxed car but leave it with some sort of wax/gleam?
Best shampoo to clean a waxed car whose wax you want to protect?

I say this because in my experience they're different things.

I used to use Megs NXT Gold Class and it was AMAZING on my unwaxed black car. Made it "gleam" afterwards and I couldn't stop looking at and admiring my car after washing it.

However as soon as I graduated to the stage of deep cleaning, claying, polishing, waxing etc... I found I needed something else as a deep cleaning shampoo.

Then I found that if I put that no my wax it'd completely ruin the beading after my waxing.

So I can't answer most of the above questins as I'm still learning but I can say that for an unwaxed black car I'd be surprised if anything beats the incredible gleam you get with NXT gold class.

But for a waxed car I'd stay well clear as it ruins beading as it leaves the gleam material behind... and so I'm just about to make an order for BH autowash or ODK jet, which I hear are good cleaners and safe for wax without leaving any sort of beadkiller behind, based on advice I got here.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

samion said:


> Best shampoo doesn't sound like it would get you the best answers, in my opinion.
> 
> Best shampoo for what?
> Best shampoo to deep clean a car ready to clay, polish etc?
> ...


Well I got 16 plate black qashqai not detailed since I got her nearly a year ago a few £5 polish washes but looking to do a full detail on her


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Andysp said:


> Great call for the calpol syringe as a measuring device!!


I use a turkey baster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

Auto wash BH is my must go to product, but just got some of the new Britemax Pure max to compare to it!


----------

